# Cone Christmas Trees - Knit



## Kitty Rooney (Jul 8, 2013)

Use whatever needle you want - you'll know by the bulk of your yarn. Use as many yarns as you want. I did one bulky and metallic thread, another one with Worsted and eyelash and another one with size 2 yarn (2 strands and 1 metallic thread). 

Cast on 30 - Stockinette for 5 rows, row 6 knit and decrease 2 stitches (K2T) evenly spaced. 
*Do stockinette stitch for 3 rows, 4th row (Knit row) decrease 2 stitches (K2T)evenly spaced *. Repeat * * 7 more times.

NEXT *Purl 1 row, Knit 1 row, decrease 2 stitches (K2T) as even as you can on the knit row* Repeat ** for about 4 rows. '

Now stockinette with K1, K2T across on K row until you have 4 or 5 stitches left.(this is not an exact science) Cut yarn and slide sewing needle through the remaining stitches. Pull and secure. Sew the seam and then use a cone or whatever you want to make shape. Use whatever you want for base.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Are these like lapel pin size?


----------



## Kitty Rooney (Jul 8, 2013)

No, this is a table top decoration


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Oh, okay. Thanks. I think I could whip up a few of these for Christmas gifts.


----------



## Bernadette F (Oct 21, 2012)

Your trees are very pretty. Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## threekidsmom (Feb 8, 2012)

Beautiful! I really like the second one!


----------



## bevmckay (Feb 28, 2012)

Thank you for sharing your pattern. Very nice.


----------



## Marie from NC (Mar 3, 2013)

Very nice pattern. Will make some for gifts also. Any suggestions for base? 

Do you use styrofoam for the cone?


----------



## ultrahiggs (Jun 4, 2012)

Kitty Rooney said:


> Use whatever needle you want - you'll know by the bulk of your yarn. Use as many yarns as you want. I did one bulky and metallic thread, another one with Worsted and eyelash and another one with size 2 yarn (2 strands and 1 metallic thread).
> 
> Cast on 30 - Stockinette for 5 rows, row 6 knit and decrease 2 stitches (K2T) evenly spaced.
> *Do stockinette stitch for 3 rows, 4th row (Knit row) decrease 2 stitches (K2T)evenly spaced *. Repeat * * 7 more times.
> ...


They look lovely - tell me - what does K2T mean ?


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Really nice decoration. Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Marie from NC said:


> Very nice pattern. Will make some for gifts also. Any suggestions for base?
> 
> Do you use styrofoam for the cone?


She posted a few pages back with pictures how she made the base and the cone. Read back it is really neat and cheaper than buying Styrofoam. cones.


----------



## audrac (Jan 16, 2013)

ultrahiggs said:


> They look lovely - tell me - what does K2T mean ?


It means Knit 2 Together.


----------



## mopa2282 (May 12, 2011)

Love your christmas trees.


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

Very creative! Have to try this!


----------



## pepsiknittinmomma (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern. I have cones that used to hold cotton yarn that will work perfect with your pattern.


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

pepsiknittinmomma said:


> Thanks for the pattern. I have cones that used to hold cotton yarn that will work perfect with your pattern.


Good Idea!


----------



## Kitty Rooney (Jul 8, 2013)

Kitty Rooney said:


> Use whatever needle you want - you'll know by the bulk of your yarn. Use as many yarns as you want. I did one bulky and metallic thread, another one with Worsted and eyelash and another one with size 2 yarn (2 strands and 1 metallic thread).
> 
> Cast on 30 - Stockinette for 5 rows, row 6 knit and decrease 2 stitches (K2T) evenly spaced.
> *Do stockinette stitch for 3 rows, 4th row (Knit row) decrease 2 stitches (K2T)evenly spaced *. Repeat * * 7 more times.
> ...


ATTENTION: I was just notified that the pattern has been moved to "User-Submitted How-tos, Patterns, Tutorials"


----------



## Marie from NC (Mar 3, 2013)

jmai5421 said:


> She posted a few pages back with pictures how she made the base and the cone. Read back it is really neat and cheaper than buying Styrofoam. cones.


Oh, my goodness! I guess I was too quick to ask. Thank you so much.


----------



## Marie from NC (Mar 3, 2013)

jmai5421 said:


> She posted a few pages back with pictures how she made the base and the cone. Read back it is really neat and cheaper than buying Styrofoam. cones.


OK.....I've checked both pages and cannot find the info about the cones and base. I must be stuck on stupid today. Will look again.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Marie from NC said:


> OK.....I've checked both pages and cannot find the info about the cones and base. I must be stuck on stupid today. Will look again.


Ditto here. There are only 2 pages.


----------



## Kitty Rooney (Jul 8, 2013)

Marie from NC said:


> OK.....I've checked both pages and cannot find the info about the cones and base. I must be stuck on stupid today. Will look again.


Put this in the Knitting Paradise Search box:

I can't make just one - Christmas/Halloween Trees


----------



## Kitty Rooney (Jul 8, 2013)

SwampCatNana said:


> Ditto here. There are only 2 pages.


Put this in the Knitting Paradise Search box:

I can't make just one - Christmas/Halloween Trees


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

I crocheted some Christmas Trees using cones many years ago, but no longer have the pattern. Nice work.


----------



## tricilicious (Aug 30, 2011)

Thanks. Just in time to make a few for my Christmas bazaar


----------



## Marie from NC (Mar 3, 2013)

Kitty Rooney said:


> Put this in the Knitting Paradise Search box:
> 
> I can't make just one - Christmas/Halloween Trees


Thank you so much Kitty. That was the information I was looking for. You are a very creative lady.


----------



## dollyoved (Mar 23, 2011)

Marie from NC said:


> Very nice pattern. Will make some for gifts also. Any suggestions for base?
> 
> Do you use styrofoam for the cone?


She said to use the search and type in this sentence exactly, I can't make just one - Christmas/Halloween Trees

Then it comes up with the heading "picture". Hope this helps.


----------



## bhanumathy (Aug 11, 2011)

Kitty Rooney said:


> Use whatever needle you want - you'll know by the bulk of your yarn. Use as many yarns as you want. I did one bulky and metallic thread, another one with Worsted and eyelash and another one with size 2 yarn (2 strands and 1 metallic thread).
> 
> Cast on 30 - Stockinette for 5 rows, row 6 knit and decrease 2 stitches (K2T) evenly spaced.
> *Do stockinette stitch for 3 rows, 4th row (Knit row) decrease 2 stitches (K2T)evenly spaced *. Repeat * * 7 more times.
> ...


Beautiful trees! Enjoyed them. Thanks for sharing the pattern.
could you explain: decrease 2 stitches evenly spaced. Does it mean to decrease 2 stitches in one row? 
Thanks for your help.


----------



## bfralix (Sep 25, 2011)

Very Pretty


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

What a novel idea! Thanks for sharing!

Here is the link to the other page that explains the base and shows more trees. LOVE them all!

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-197597-1.html


----------



## linda naismith (May 24, 2011)

this is a lovely tree and a great way of using up your spare wool thanks for sharing the pattern


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

I am so sorry. Most of you seem to get the pattern and I am having a block. I think these trees are adorable and would like to make some.

I found the pattern on the original site and here's my problem:
Use whatever needle you want - you'll know by the bulk of your yarn. Use as many yarns as you want. I did one bulky and metallic thread, Worsted and eyelash, another I used size 2 yarn (2 strands and 1 metallic thread). Cast on 30 - Stockinette for 5 rows, row 6 knit and decrease 2 stitches (K2T) evenly spaced. *Do stockinette stitch for 3 rows, 4th row decrease 2 stitches (K2T)evenly spaced *. Repeat * * 7 more times. NEXT *Purl 1 row, Knit 1 row, decrease 2 stitches (K2T) as even as you can on the knit row* Repeat ** for about 4 rows. Now stockinette with K1, K2T across on K row until you have 4 or 5 stitches left.(this is not an exact science) Cut yarn and slide sewing needle through the remaining stitches. Pull and secure. Sew the seam and then use a cone or whatever you want to make shape. Use whatever you want for base.[/quote]

My Question:
It is the first "decrease 2 stitches evenly spaced" on row 6. How many of these decreases should there be?
Thank you!
marilyn


----------



## ultrahiggs (Jun 4, 2012)

Thank you x


----------



## ultrahiggs (Jun 4, 2012)

ultrahiggs said:


> Thank you x


----------



## GrandmaNona (Aug 2, 2013)

Thank you so much for the pattern.


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

GrandmaNona said:


> Thank you so much for the pattern.


Grandma Nona, do you happen to understand the first decrease?
Thank you!
marilyn


----------



## audrac (Jan 16, 2013)

Marilyn K. said:


> I am so sorry. Most of you seem to get the pattern and I am having a block. I think these trees are adorable and would like to make some.
> 
> I found the pattern on the original site and here's my problem:
> Use whatever needle you want - you'll know by the bulk of your yarn. Use as many yarns as you want. I did one bulky and metallic thread, Worsted and eyelash, another I used size 2 yarn (2 strands and 1 metallic thread). Cast on 30 - Stockinette for 5 rows, row 6 knit and decrease 2 stitches (K2T) evenly spaced. *Do stockinette stitch for 3 rows, 4th row decrease 2 stitches (K2T)evenly spaced *. Repeat * * 7 more times. NEXT *Purl 1 row, Knit 1 row, decrease 2 stitches (K2T) as even as you can on the knit row* Repeat ** for about 4 rows. Now stockinette with K1, K2T across on K row until you have 4 or 5 stitches left.(this is not an exact science) Cut yarn and slide sewing needle through the remaining stitches. Pull and secure. Sew the seam and then use a cone or whatever you want to make shape. Use whatever you want for base.


My Question:
It is the first "decrease 2 stitches evenly spaced" on row 6. How many of these decreases should there be?
Thank you!
marilyn[/quote]

Let me know if I'm wrong, but it looks to me like you do 2 decreases on, like stitch 2 and 16? Or 3 and 17? I'm not super experienced at knitting, but that's how I'm reading it.


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

audrac said:


> Let me know if I'm wrong, but it looks to me like you do 2 decreases on, like stitch 2 and 16? Or 3 and 17? I'm not super experienced at knitting, but that's how I'm reading it.


Thank you so very much for your reply. That helps!
marilyn


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

Very clever and pretty.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks for sharing the pattern. The trees look very pretty and would make a great Christmas present to give to crafty people.


----------

